# Home Visit with Holistic Vet (MOVED from General Info)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

A wonderful Holistic vet, Qi, came to the house. I took Zelda up and she wore her muzzle and barked at him and sniffed him, barked and barked. If she wasn't wearing her muzzle she could have bit him, very defensive barking..

This holistic Vet has a whole new perspective on Zelda's behavioral and physical problems, and i truly believe there is something to it. Although this is a whole new world for me, I am very glad my foot is in the door finally and i expect great things to come of this new perspective. 

After i held Zelda and let him examine her and she got acupuncture, she relaxed and was fine with him.. Sometimes after she is "fine" with someone (after just meeting them) she barks at them again and become defensive again. She did not with him. Not only was he amazing at a calm body posture, facial expressions and giving subtle calming signals, he also made the sweetest comment i've ever heard of her about how she wants to be a good girl and what not. Whereas at the other Vet not only do i get criticized for doing preventive measures such as having her wear a muzzle, but that she is a "jerk" and other rude things, that I do not care to hear about my dog or myself.

I am very excited with this new Vet! He is amazing! 

If anyone is interested I will try and keep it updated how other appointments go, if i remember


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Please do keep updating on the appts and progress.

I've been thinking about acupuncture for Woolf, doing some research, but being a skeptic by nature, I am having a problem wrapping my brain around the idea. It will be interesting to follow this thread.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

VTGirlT said:


> A wonderful Holistic vet, Qi, came to the house.
> This holistic Vet has a whole new perspective on Zelda's behavioral and physical problems, and i truly believe there is something to it.
> 
> I am very excited with this new Vet! He is amazing!
> ...


VTGirl.....This is WONDERFUL news! Yes please keep us updated!



Twyla said:


> Please do keep updating on the appts and progress.
> 
> I've been thinking about acupuncture for Woolf, doing some research, but being a skeptic by nature, I am having a problem wrapping my brain around the idea. It will be interesting to follow this thread.


Twyla, I can appreciate how you feel! When I started our first GSD with acupuncture & chiropractic's many years ago (when it wasn't popular for dogs) my husband gave me all kinds of grief about the $$ I spent. I finally insisted that he go with me to our once a month appointment to see for himself. He was totally amazed when the vet told him to put his hand on one of the spots before and after treatment. He could feel the heat emanating from the same spot that was cold just seconds before! He was further amazed when she burped out loud and then promptly fell asleep!

Good luck to you both!
Moms


----------

